# Networking Forum-- Qivana



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

I went to this site to *network* my product that I use and believe in. It has helped me,my friends and family lose weight and feel better in their daily lives. If you don't believe this post or think it is *SPAM*, sorry it is not. Please if you doubt it, call me for some free samples, I'll give you my business card and samples, if it works for you, you call me. No strings attached!

Thanks for viewing,

Tony

www.myqivana.com/TonyGodwin

850-712-3510


----------

